#  > قوانین سایت >  > نظرات و پیشنهادات | Site Issues & Feedback >  > بخش رسیدگی به امور ثبت نام و فعال سازی عضویت >  >  اشکال

## Reza4213

سلام.به مدیریت محترم.با سپاس از شما ..سوالات واشکالات را همینجا بای گفته بشه یا نه ممنون

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## Reza4213

لطفا راهنمای کنید

----------


## amirmorady

> سلام.به مدیریت محترم.با سپاس از شما ..سوالات واشکالات را همینجا بای گفته بشه یا نه ممنون



با سلام و احترام
دوست عزیز بنده مدیر نیستم فقط صرفا برای 
راهنمایی شما پست زدم خیر در این بخش 
نمیتوانید مشکلات  فنی رو مطرح کنید و این 
بخش همان طور که از نامش مشخص
 هست بخش رسیدگی به امور ثبت نام و
فعالسازی عضویت هست و فقط چنانچه هزینه ای 
برای انجمن واریز کردید و کاربری شما فعال نشد
میتوانید در این بخش مطرح کنید البته ابتدا از
 قسمت ارتباط با ما منوی انجمن باید این اقدام
صورت بگیرد در هر صورت هر سوالی یا مشکلی
که داشتید باید در بخش مربوطه تعمیرات تلوزیون،
دی وی دی و... هر کدام در بخش خود با رعایت
ایجاد صحیح پست و عنوان و...  باید مطرح شود
پیشنهاد می کنم مقداری با بخش های انجمن آشنا 
شوید و نحوه ی ایجاد پست در بخش قوانین رو
مطالعه کنید حتی میتوانید موضوعاتی رو در کادر
جستجوی انجمن جستجو کنید و ببینید در کجا و
چگونه مطرح شده سپس اقدام به تاپیک جدید
بفرمایید برای مثال عنوان این تاپیک شما باید
اینگونه باشد (مشکل:مشکل در مطرح کردن سوال
یا مشکل در بخش مناسب) 
 لازم به ذکر هست همان طور که در بخش
قوانین هست اغلب تاپیک های دارای عنوان ناقص 
و یا پست هایی که در بخش غیر مرتبط مطرح
میشود پاسخی داده نمی شود.آرزوی توفیق

----------


## Reza4213

> با سلام و احترام
> دوست عزیز بنده مدیر نیستم فقط صرفا برای 
> راهنمایی شما پست زدم خیر در این بخش ...


ممنون

----------


## nekooee

آموزش استفاده از انجمن های ویبولتین (irantk.ir):
https://www.aparat.com/v/On3xa

----------

